# 5V zu 12V - Lüfter



## HardwarePumpe (9. Juni 2016)

*5V zu 12V - Lüfter*

Hallo,

Ich habe letztens mit einem Freund einen USB Lüfter gebaut. Nun möchten wir ihn von 5V auf 12V bringen und wieder mit einem Potentiometer runterregeln.
Der Lüfter frisst 1.4A.
Bzw wir wäre es mit einen Spannungswandler?
Nun haben wir leider nicht so viel Ahnung von elektrischen Komponenten und hoffen auf eine Antwort hier im Forum.

Danke schon mal im voraus,
HardwarePumpe


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5V zu 12V - Lüfter*

Was genau soll das denn bringen?


----------



## HardwarePumpe (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5V zu 12V - Lüfter*

Schnellere Drehzahl beim Lüfter


----------



## the.hai (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5V zu 12V - Lüfter*

Welcher Lüfter ist es denn genau?

Du willst also extern einen "Ventilator" haben, den du frei regeln kannst?


----------



## HardwarePumpe (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5V zu 12V - Lüfter*

Jo genau
Wofür musst du wissen welcher Lüfter?
Irgendein China 38mm teil welches 1.4 Ampere bei 12 Volt saugt


----------



## the.hai (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5V zu 12V - Lüfter*

1,4A bei 12V??? Was ist denn das für ne Turbine? Das wären 16,8W, das ist sehr viel für nen Lüfter. Deswegen nochmal die Frage, welcher Lüfter ist es genau?


----------



## thomasemil (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5V zu 12V - Lüfter*

du kannst einen Spanungswandler benutzen wie zb. lm317 

Hier kannst du deine Wiederstandswerte errechnen.
LM317-Berechnung

die Kondenstatoren sind wichtig !!! Das das ganze nicht zu schwingen anfängt.

das Problem ist nur USB max 2 A  a 5V 10W

Jetzt braucht du noch einen Stepup Wandler von 5V auf + 14V ( würde 15V Stepup Wandler nehmen was günstig ist, der Spannungswandler hat eine Sättigungsspannung von 1,25 V) was mit meistens 80% Effizenz reultiert
also 8 W 
Stepup Wandler sind leider sehr teuer , mir fält grad leider nix anderes ein.


Wenn man jetzt noch die Verluste am Spannungswandler beachtet würde ich sagen du soltest min. 3 USB ports gleichzeitig parallel betreiben


Beachte aber an USB kannst du deine Hardware ernsthaft beschädigen.
probiers ( Teste mit nem quick charge 3.0 oder so netzteil was die Leistung Verträgt , noch besser am Labornetzteil die Stromaufnahme messen )

Zudem noch die Verlustleistung des Spannungswandlers beachten, am besten kühlen mit nem alugehäuse , sieht dan auch was gleich.
Verschraubung mit Zahnscheiben am besten, als alter PCGHler hast bestimmt ja auch nochn bisle wärmeleitpaste  schaded auch ned )


----------



## thomasemil (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5V zu 12V - Lüfter*

Hab ne billiger Lösung 
LM2596S DC-DC Heruntergehen Stromversorgung Modul: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

LM2577 DC-DC einstellbar Step up Stromversorgungsmodul: Amazon.de: Elektronik

leider ohne Bastelspaß


----------

